# Durban bow shops



## spatan

*We have an Omen...*

Well almost... By Wednesday morning we (Black Hawk Hilton) should have a 29" 70# Omen. Our Durban agency does not have one as yet but as they come in I am sure that they will pop up in Durban soon enough. Supply is scarce right now as they are early 2010 bows. We were luckily enough to secure this one from the first shipment. I'm sure you all know why i am in the proud posession of this beast of a bow. I plan to shoot it now however i guess it can be pryed from my hands should the necessity arise :wink:

Spatan :cocktail:


----------

